# POTUS came to visit me this evening....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep....been out spraying Rezilon today, installing a winch on my trailer, couple of other little tid bits, come in and the little woman has done made me a delicious meal....(she is priming me for missing our anniversary tomorrow  ).....life is good, decided I would take an early shower. Came out of the shower and mak8ng my way thru the dimly lit house and BAM, there he was....I'll have to admit, my ass puckered a little and I felt the hair raise on my neck and spine for a split second before I realized who it was (the red hat gave it away) anyway, we had a good talk....I told him how much we appreciated him "being that man" and he was welcome anytime.









He ain't changed a bit.....






Maybe a bit more.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Btw, he will be going on my old hay wagon out by the road on Election Day....the polling site is 1 mile down our road . 
For those of you who might ask....I don't know, it just showed up....USPS


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You know I see a replay of 2016, I don't care what the news or polls claim. I've been to Peru Indiana numerous times lately, Winamac several times, Kimmel, and Battle Creek Michigan then all around Battle Creek as it seems not a single hardware store actually has a small outdoor breaker box, put over 50 miles on the odometer by time I found one and that Lowes only had ONE. If I was using dino oil in the new truck it would need an oil change already. Have done numerous runs to Claypool to Loius Dreyfus to deliver beans, have tried half a dozen ways to get there and back and in all this driving, I've seen exactly two Biden signs, one looked to have been done in crayon.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea if signs and flags are any indication of the vote tallie I'd put it at 90% Trump.I did get in one area that had more Biden signs and even asked someone from area about it and all he said is they are all related there,was in the country on farms.

id say theY are old democrats that vote democrat because their parents where democrats and grand parents were so they are democrat without looking at the New Democrat liberal party and what it is today,they think it still represents farmers and laborers


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well if you fellas happen to drive in larger cities, I think you will find the exact opposite is true. Lots of Biden, very little Trump. Trump will have to pull in the "silent" voters to be re-elected.....they will decide this election.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All comes down to Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania. The other 47 states are pretty much going the same as 2016. 
Wisconsin is not polling well, and I'm talking about the more truthful polls, not the opinion shaping BS polls.

Pennsylvania is controlled by Philadelphia, which is as corrupt as any big city in the country. IF it's close, Philly will find a way to bring in trunkfuls of cheater ballots, all democrat, of course. And with the final voting date illegally extended by the democrat hack controlled PA Supreme Court, they will allow it. Lets hope that doesn't happen, but PA was very close in '16
That leaves Michigan. I think he will win Michigan and that will win him the election.

PA results will be challenged in the US Supreme Court and that's where ACB will factor big league when the PA democrat party cheats.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well if you fellas happen to drive in larger cities, I think you will find the exact opposite is true. Lots of Biden, very little Trump. Trump will have to pull in the "silent" voters to be re-elected.....they will decide this election.
> 
> Regards, Mike


They decided it last time Mike.....it could be close, but I hope not. A landslide would send a clear and compelling message to the Democratic Party, one that they will have to heed in order to stay relevant. That's my hope, but you never know.....going forward it shouldn't be a choice between democracy and socialism every election cycle.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> They decided it last time Mike.....it could be close, but I hope not. A landslide would send a clear and compelling message to the Democratic Party, one that they will have to heed in order to stay relevant. That's my hope, but you never know.....going forward it shouldn't be a choice between democracy and socialism every election cycle.


X2.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Vol said:


> Well if you fellas happen to drive in larger cities, I think you will find the exact opposite is true. Lots of Biden, very little Trump. Trump will have to pull in the "silent" voters to be re-elected.....they will decide this election.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Concur. Drove through a few residential streets of Des Moines IA last week. A few B/H signs and no T/P signs. It seems as though the B/H crowd is pretty quiet about their preference though.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> .....going forward it shouldn't be a choice between democracy and socialism every election cycle.


Have to agree Big Dawg!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes you shake your head in disbelief that our country is so close to tuning its back on the amazing opportunities of capitalism- the very reason millions of people come here, both legally and illegally.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Where did you buy rezilon? I have been using same product with a different label (alison) for years and noticed this rezilon is now a thing


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I got mine at my local Alabama farmers co-op just over $1000 a gallon. I would think any Bayer dealer should be able to get it. Now as for the political signs there might not be many of them dumbacrat ones in the countryside cause they keep getting run over by all the tractor traffic. I personally know of a few that didn't last long.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Where did you buy rezilon? I have been using same product with a different label (alison) for years and noticed this rezilon is now a thing


Ya, purty sure it's exactly the same....kinda like cadre and impose. I think this is cheaper (because it's labeled for hay and they know damn well the hay farmer ain't got no money) but I'm sure that will change as the pecan growers catch wind. 
Bumper crop of nuts here in South Georgia. In all of my years, I have never seen as many nuts as the trees have this year.....10 yr old new growth trees look like weeping willows. Market is about .30 on mixed nuts . I remember years as a young kid getting more than that.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought 2 gallons....was $2200


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I bought 2 gallons....was $2200


Jesus, they come out and apply it by hand for you for that price?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Jesus, they come out and apply it by hand for you for that price?


Maybe some 'eye candy' too, at that price.





  








IMG 6789




__
r82230


__
Jun 23, 2020








Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Jesus, they come out and apply it by hand for you for that price?


I agree.....but if it will do what they say, eliminate Italian ryegrass from my first cut, it'll be worth it.....it covers the entire field in the spring and comes back hard after clipping in early spring. Bermuda comes in here around May, the first cut is ruined by the IR. Gly is not real effective on IR and Bermuda will only go dormant after a good freeze, otherwise it's risky spraying Gly on Bermuda. 
In the spring, another Application and that should eliminate crab grass, I think I will be more selective in terms of acreage sprayed. We just have spots of crab grass, generally around the edges, but that will eventually take over if not controlled.....we don't have any selective to handle it. Again, if it works as advertised......
I'm going for a two year plan, commit to that and see.....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm going for a two year plan, commit to that and see.....


I call that 'all in' for certain, wow is all I can say. Hope it works, or it's an expensive experiment.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> I call that 'all in' for certain, wow is all I can say. Hope it works, or it's an expensive experiment.
> 
> Larry


I agree....I bitched and bitched at the co-op, it fell on deaf ears 

But that damn rye grass is out of control.....the first is always the best quality wise, weather is the same pita...but now it just ruins that first cut in late May, regardless of the Wx. So that first cut will either be rolled into cow hay (120pt) or worse yet, if it gets some rain it's ditch hay and ironically that may pay better than the cow hay but it needs to be in little squares so labor and storage are the added expense. It's damned if you do, damned if you don't. To figure the diff.....
$2200 = 100ac(close)
100ac = 200tn
Soooo....200x120 or 200x240 all things being somewhat equal...hth


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Will that 2 gal do your fall and spring applications, or 2 gal each application?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish, 3 oz per acre per application not to exceed 6oz per year.....


----------

